# Hobie Pro Angler for sale $1000 obo



## theflyingburritto (Jan 7, 2009)

I just posted the ad on craigslist http://okaloosa.craigslist.org/boa/2093942892.html 

contact me at 850-368-0011 if you are interested.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

You might want to try the Florida Sportsman Forum under the "No Motor Zone" too. Somebody there was looking for a PA.

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Do you still have it?


----------

